# First Professional Commission (!)



## jjmcd123 (Mar 30, 2016)

I was recently paid by a small film production company to do some principle photography for a location. I shot the photos with a film in mind so I tried to keep a balance of basic geographical shots and expressive camerawork.

For any history buffs, the castle in question once belonged to an Irish Pirate Queen! So very cool indeed.

Photos taken with a CANON EOS 1100. No filters used.






Enjoy!


----------



## jjmcd123 (Mar 30, 2016)

Side note: If anyone has any questions about my camera settings etc. feel free to ask. Or if anyone wants to see my other work


----------



## hfocal (May 4, 2016)

I'm curious how you or they got in touch ? What was the initial conversation if you don't mind sharing (or send me a pm?) ? 

I'm interested doing something in the film industry or anything to do with film/movie production in my area here in Canada. 

That's really super cool too you got to sort of document a historical location!


----------

